# Sticky  Forum Rules



## IGluIt4U

The following rules apply site-wide. They were agreed to upon registration, please abide by them. This is a community of all ages and the content needs to remain appropriate for all. Thank you and enjoy the forum!

1. Above all, respect each other. While we realize that discussions may get heated, vulgar language or name calling cannot be tolerated. Masked vulgar language (ie, w*rd, rul*s, etc) is considered vulgar.

2. If a moderator removes your thread or post, contact a moderator by Conversation to request their reasons, or to explain yourself. Moderators are only human and there may have been a misunderstanding. Threatening a moderator will not be tolerated.

3. Please use the Conversation feature to contact other members or forum moderators about any issue. Do not start a thread or use a post for this kind of contact. Do not start a thread or make a post protesting a mod or admins actions (this includes protesting the banning of a member).

4. Please use good taste in your choice of avatar. Nothing sexual or of a violent nature is tolerated.

5. Please limit your signature block to 5 lines or less, and size #2 or smaller. Signatures may not contain links to websites or contact information, unless the website is owned by a banner sponsor of ArcheryTalk.com. Signatures may not be used to sell or advertise products that are non ArcheryTalk banner sponsors. This includes business Facebook links.

6. Do not use posts to correct another poster's spelling or grammar - this is rude and unnecessary. If you do not understand what they are saying, ask them to clarify.

7. Do not interrupt a thread's content direction to bring attention to another agenda or product.

8. Minors are not allowed to post in the classifieds section due to legal restrictions. Parents may post for their minor children and are responsible for all transactions. All traders must have a birth date visible in their profile.

9. Remember that use of ALL CAPITAL LETTERS IN A POST is the same as shouting. It is best not to use all capital letters as it is difficult to read and is intrusive to readers.

10. What may not be in a post is as follows: Material that is threatening, harassing, or abusive to any party. Content that is sexual, defamatory, hateful, potentially slanderous, Conversations or in violation of any law is not tolerated. Knowingly posting false or misleading material will result in moderator action.
NOTE: This includes Racial attacks, and racial slurs of any kind, directed at a fellow member or not. This rule also pertains to persons running for political office regardless of party affiliation.

11. Use the proper forum for your threads. Commercial threads need to be started in the manufacturer's announcement area. Hunting stories or hunting info need to be posted in the Bowhunting forum, etc. If you are unsure about what to do or where to go, just start a conversation with a moderator or an administrator.

12. Spamming is not allowed. Spamming can be defined as using a post to promote a product or agenda. If you are not a banner sponsor you may not promote your business in anyway on the forum. As an SMR sponsor you may only sell your product in the classifieds. Threads may not be started for the purpose of adding spam material.

13. Asking for money, donations or discount codes is prohibited on ArcheryTalk. Banner Sponsors may offer giveaways or have drawings, or the like with prior administrative approval. Donation requests will be removed. We realize that there are many good causes out there, but we have no way to verify the validity of such.

14. Please refer to the Rules of the classifieds before buying, selling or trading. Specific Rules and Guidelines are posted here - Classifieds Rules . Members must have a minimum of 20 posts and be a member for two weeks before they can access and participate in the classifieds section of the forum.


15. Alters... Creating an alter for the purpose of deception is NOT allowed! The alter will be banned and the original user may also be disciplined.

16. Thread bumping is limited to 4 times per 24 hour period for all members.

17. Embedding a hidden link into a post is not allowed and will not be tolerated. This will be treated as spamming the forum.

18. Conversations are shall remain private. Posting a Conversation on the open forum is not tolerated.

19. No political posting across the entire forum, these will be deleted and members will be disciplined. The Anything and Everything discussion forum is an exception to this rule.


Moderator actions: A moderator may find that a thread or post has violated a rule and will either edit it or remove it. In some cases, this may be accompanied by a warning to the poster and, in extreme cases, banning of the member and his IP. Banning may be temporary or permanent depending on the offense. Appeals may be made by Conversation or email to administration and then a final decision will be made.

These rules are site wide. They apply equally to chat, articles, pictures, reviews, and any other section of ArcheryTalk.com. If your actions warrant banning it is site wide and applies to all accounts coming from your IP address.


This site was created for you and with a little moderator help can be policed by you. Treat each post as if your 10 year old daughter was going to read it. Keep the content clean, honest, and free from sexual innuendo and foul language. Above all, respect others and they will respect you.


----------

